# Snails for Brackish tank?



## Tanuke (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, what snails will survive in brackish water? It's got a 1.012 salinity and lots of algae, no plants, coral live sand, lava rocks. Snails have to leave the shrimp and any larvae alone always. I tried Narissius (spelling is wrong) and they all died overnight. Any suggestions?


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

www.azgardens.com/snails.php has a brackish water snail. Not sure which snail you mean... I've never had any snails in my aquarium.


----------

